# Crispiest Onion Rings.



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

Ingredients:
1/2 cup all-purpose flour
1/4 cup cornstarch
2 tablespoons instant mashed potatoes
big pinch of cayenne
1 cup cold club soda
2-3 cups Panko (Japanese-style breadcrumbs), or as needed
fine salt to taste
vegetable oil for frying
2-3 yellow onions, cut into 1/4-inch rings
makes 8 servings.

These are, in my opinion, the best onion rings.


----------



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

picture of the ones i made last night


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

looks good girl


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

so what do i do, just mix all those ingredients together and dip onion rings in them?


----------



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## SargentfishR (Apr 23, 2007)

great recipe rr , greenie to ya !


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

need to try that, but gonna substitute a Lone Star for the club soda.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

InfamousJ said:


> so what do i do, just mix all those ingredients together and dip onion rings in them?


I can't believe you had to ask that question when it is obvious that you narrated that video...

:biggrin:


----------



## shoalwatercatpoc (Feb 9, 2010)

your onion rings sound?. But i have the Best Ever Recipe for Onion Rings


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

are you gonna post it, or brag about it?


----------



## captaind543 (Jan 4, 2012)

Would this work with calamari?


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

captaind543 said:


> Would this work with calamari?


I don't see why not.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

follow the tempura batter box recipe , but use cold club soda


add
garlic powder
black pepper
season salt
cayanne to taste


makes killer mushrooms, calamari and butterly shrimp as well


----------

